#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Geweld op de werkplek

## MusicXtra

Ja, het bestaat, gisteren slachtoffer geworden van zware mishandeling.
Had twee bands te versterken en van band twee geen rider ontvangen.
Daardoor liep de wissel erg rommelig net als de soundcheck, er stonden 6 muzikanten op het podium waarvan er 5 naast een instrument ook nog een vocale bijdrage leverden.
De wissel was uiteindelijk in een uurtje gebeurd en tijdens het optreden viel het mij al op dat er steeds molukse mensen naar mij kwamen om duidelijk te maken dat het geluid nergens op leek, wat zeker niet waar was.
Na het optreden kreeg ik tot 6 keer toe de molukse gitarist op mijn nek die steeds weer begon te schelden dat ik het optreden verziekt zou hebben.
Tot ik het zat werd en hem voor 'zak hooi' uitmaakte, hij draaide zich om, bukte en sloeg mij vervolgens met zijn effectpedaal vol tegen mijn hoofd.
Daarop viel ik hevig bloedend op de grond en kwam de vader van de dader naar mij toe om te vertellen dat ik een ander vak moest gaan leren. :EEK!: 
De dader was ondertussen doodleuk verder aan het gaan met spullen inpakken en bekommerde zich niet meer om mij. Resultaat was dat ik per ambulance afgevoerd ben naar het ziekenhuis waar een CT scan gemaakt is en in 15 hechtingen in mijn hoofd heb gekregen. Daarna naar het politiebureau waar aangifte is gedaan van zware mishandeling en ik hoorde dat de dader dit niet voor het eerst had gedaan en de komende drie dagen in hechtenis is genomen.
Uiteindelijk ben ik erachter gekomen dat ze er de pest in hadden dat ze zelf het geluid niet mochten verzorgen en ik, hoe dan ook, de pispaal was tijdens het optreden.
Dit was dus een vooropgezet plan waarbij alleen die klap niet gepland was.
Voor mijn gevoel een verhaal dat echt te bizar is voor woorden maar helaas wel waar gebeurd.
Ik zit nu dus in de lappenmand met maximaal 1 uur computertijd per dag, mag niet lang lezen en ook geen TV kijken. :Mad: 
Moet je dus ooit de band Manoa uit Ijsselstein versterken dan raad ik je aan een helm op te doen. :Wink:

----------


## laptop

beterschap en sterkte, 

dat zoiets kan gebeuren  :EEK!:  ongelofelijk.....

----------


## pieturp

Da's echt werkelijk ongelooflijk! Hopelijk krijgt die dader een flinke straf. Hoop niet dat de band een vergoeding voor hun "optreden" heeft gekregen?

Sterkte!

----------


## showband

veel sterkte!  :Embarrassment: 

ging het over dit feest?  :Cool: 
http://everyoneweb.com/WA/DataFilesm...nverkleind.jpg
op Home ?

_zonder namen te noemen natuurlijk_

En nu geen flauwe grappen over geluid doen in de "vechtstreek"  :Wink: 

dit floorboard? da's nogal geen grote. *demn*
http://www.everyoneweb.com/WA/DataFi...d_img_6725.jpg


je staat in de krant geloof ik...
http://www.deweekkrant.nl/artikel/20...?ref=plaats.nl

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Erg sneu voor je...Er blijken inderdaad altijd mensen te zijn die hun handjes niet thuishouden kunnen...Dit soort situaties is altijd lastig...Met muzikanten moet je nooit discussies voeren, die willen altijd gelijk hebben...Vooral als ze echt hobby-matig bezig zijn, vinden ze zichzelf vaak erg goed...Als een discussie te hoog oploopt, ontwijk de mensen...

Beterschap....

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb het zelf niet gezien, klap kwam echt 'out of the blue' voor mij waardoor ik nog niet eens af kon weren.
Ik dacht eerst dat het een microfoonstatief was.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als een discussie te hoog oploopt, ontwijk de mensen...
> 
> Beterschap....



Was voor mij geen ontwijken aan, zelfs toen ik al bloedend op de grond lag zocht de vader van de twee me op om opnieuw te laten merken dat ze niet blij met me waren.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik neem aan dat na dat je van de schrik bekomen bent dat je aangifte doet?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

de knetter dit is echt niet normaal...
die gasten waren gewoon jaloers begrijp ik!
kansloos geen woorden voor...

----------


## Jan van Duren

****** man. Dat is toch niet normaal. Op de website van de band stond ook al een opmerking. 
Hoop dat de dader flink aangepakt wordt. Begrijp niet dat de bandleden het niet gezien hebben. Met zo'n muzikant zou ik in ieder geval niet meer willen samenspelen.

sterkte met je herstel.

ps. volgende keer maar bodyguard inhuren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik neem aan dat na dat je van de schrik bekomen bent dat je aangifte doet?



Er is aangifte gedaan van zware geweldpleging wat mogelijk nog wordt verzwaard naar poging tot doodslag omdat de dader bewust een zwaar voorwerp heeft gepakt.

----------


## Malibu

Sommige mensen..........dit is nu pas zinloos geweld.

Maar goed musicxtra beterschap en een snel herstel gewenst.

----------


## 4AC

Ten eerste: sterkte en beterschap gewenst!

Ik ben er wel een beetje stil van geworden. Te gek voor woorden dat dit kan gebeuren.

Ik wens je een spoedig herstel toe...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Gast1401081

zolang ze je geen bokbierglas in je gezicht drukken...

deze schade gaat wel weer voorbij, uitzieken en opnieuw beginnen. 
Alhoewel de dader er eerder vanaf is dan jij, waarschijnlijk.....

Alhoewel ik eigenlijk best zin heb om eens een fanclubdag te organiseren voor dat k*tbandje.

----------


## MusicXtra

> zolang ze je geen bokbierglas in je gezicht drukken...
> 
> deze schade gaat wel weer voorbij, uitzieken en opnieuw beginnen. 
> Alhoewel de dader er eerder vanaf is dan jij, waarschijnlijk.....
> 
> Alhoewel ik eigenlijk best zin heb om eens een fanclubdag te organiseren voor dat k*tbandje.



Een jaap van 7 cm in mijn gezicht laat wel een aardig litteken achter...
De dader is nog niet klaar met me, heb nogal wat kosten die ik op hem zal proberen te verhalen.
En dat laatste gaan we doen Mac, doe jij het geluid of zal ik het doen?
Overigens heeft de rest van de band gisteren uitgebreid excuses aangeboden, zij waren zich rot geschrokken.

----------


## Lala

Oh man, wanneer is de fanclubdag? Niet normaal, wat een achterlijke!

Google is ook weer lekker tactisch bezig met hun add`s  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> En dat laatste gaan we doen Mac, doe jij het geluid of zal ik het doen?



Ik zal wel kijken of ik iets kan regelen met een laser van een paar Watt.

Misschien dat die Russen nog een industriële Q-switch kunnen "missen". Kunnen we ook even een 850 stack neerleggen in plaats van de monitorwedges?  :Big Grin: 

Maar alle gekheid op een stokje, beterschap MusicX.

----------


## berolios

Mijn *** zeg...

Beterschap !! Hopelijk herstel je snel en volledig !!

Het is niet de eerste keer dat ik hoor van schermutselingen op het podium (veelal vanuit een bepaald type feest inderdaad), maar van zo'n laffe actie heb ik nog niet eerder gehoord... wat een loser zeg. Ik hoop dat het allemaal uiteindelijk mee zal vallen.

Fucking hell... ik hoop van harte dat de dader een flinke straf tegenmoet ziet, maar ook de omstanders die niks deden en die ouwe die het nog erger maakte ook... Appel valt niet ver van de boom denk ik dan: hoezo 'opvoeding' bepalende factor ?

Jammer genoeg blijkt de wereld maar weer niet zo vredelievend als we soms willen geloven. Je zult hier weinig aan kunnen doen. Misschien bepaald type feesten en volk mijden... maar ja, je moet ook eten natuurlijk. Ik hoop in ieder geval van harte dat je het vertrouwen in mensen niet verliest en dat je snel weer met veel plezier (en met LEUKE muzikanten) aan het werk gaat !

Veel beterschap !

----------


## Superfly

Niet te geloven dit? :Embarrassment: 

Ik dacht dat muziek mensen blijschap en broederschap bracht?
Maar dit is krankzinnig.
Ik hoop dat ze die vent nog een weekje vasthouden.
Ik stel voor dat we die band kompleet boycotten.
Met zo'n vent wil je toch ook niet in een band spelen, je schaam je toch rot als mede bandlid.

Nou heel veel sterkte en dat je maar snel weer op de been ben.

Marcel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dit was op een evenement waarbij ik al 15 jaar de techniek verzorg en waarbij de gemiddelde leeftijd van het publiek 60 + is.
Wanneer ik zelfs dit soort evenementen moet gaan ontwijken dan blijft er echt niets over. :Wink: 
Overigens heb ik van de overige bandleden een uitgebreide mail ontvangen:

[FONT=Arial]Beste Sander [/FONT]  
 [FONT=Arial]Namens de 2e band van gisteren waaraan wij niet  meer verbonden zijn  willen we je laten weten dat wij ons diep schamen voor hetgeen wat  gebeurd is.  We zijn er letterlijk ziek van![/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Het enige wat nu telt is dat we hopen dat het goed  met je gaat. In onze  gedachten leven wij met jou mee en hopen dat je herstel voorspoedig  verloopt.[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial]Als je niet wilt reageren op deze mail is dat  volkomen begrijpelijk.  Niettemin willen wij jullie bedanken voor het voor ons wel goed  klinkende  geluid![/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Harold,  nogmaals dank voor jouw  rust![/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial]Heel veel Sterkte![/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial]Met hartelijke groet,[/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial]Vanessa[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Jeroen [/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Alex[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Denny[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial]Richard[/FONT]

----------


## jans

Ten eerste beterschap.

De straf die de dader zal krijgen zal wel weer om te huilen zijn dus knijp hem financieel zo ver uit als je voor elkaar kunt krijgen. 
Echt weer een actie waaruit het IQ en EQ van dergelijke leiden blijkt.
en zoals berolios al opmerkte mogen ook de niet handelende omstanders hard worden aangepakt.

Helaas heb ik het zelf ook al eens meegemaakt, niet met deze band, al had ik slechts een paar dagen hoofdpijn van een kopstoot.

----------


## @ndrew

voor zulke pipo's moet je een M16 in je toolcase hebben en gelijk ze hersens (voor zover die erin zitten) uit ze kersen pit schieten.

Misselijke LUI BAH :Mad:

----------


## berolios

Tsja, niet echt een risico-feest zou je zeggen inderdaad... Zo blijkt maar weer... ook in de sterkste bunker komt soms beton-rot voor... 

Fijn, die steunbetuiging en wensen van de bandleden... alleen had je er meer aan gehad als ze gisteren de ballen hadden gehad de situatie te sussen voordat het zover kon komen. Achteraf is het altijd makkelijk lullen, net zoals het makkelijk is op een forum je mening te geven  :Wink: .

Nogmaals, beterschap, hopelijk blijft er niet een te groot litteken achter, zowel letterlijk als figuurlijk.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Fijn, die steunbetuiging en wensen van de bandleden... alleen had je er meer aan gehad als ze gisteren de ballen hadden gehad de situatie te sussen voordat het zover kon komen. Achteraf is het altijd makkelijk lullen, net zoals het makkelijk is op een forum je mening te geven .



De rest van de band heeft ook wel zijn best gedaan de situatie te sussen.
Er was eigenlijk ook niet zoveel aan de hand, de gitarist en zijn vader moesten mij alleen steeds weer laten weten dat ze mij een slechte tech vonden. Dat hielden ze net zo lang vol tot ik de gitarist voor zak hooi uitmaakte en dat was voor hem de trigger om m'n hersens in te slaan.
Die klap kwam ook totaal onverwacht dus daar kon de rest van de band ook  weinig tegen doen.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik snap niet dat dit soort mensen uberhaupt dat gaan doen met apparatuur van een ander, ook al is het van je zelf... Terwijl ik het verhaal las leek het wel alsof er een poging tot moord was zeg! poe wat een verhaal...
MusicXtra, beterschap!

----------


## 4AC

ho-ho, iemand hier moet rap achter die pc vandaan.

Des te sneller kunnen we weer je volledige inbreng verwachten  :Smile: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> ho-ho, iemand hier moet rap achter die pc vandaan.
> 
> Des te sneller kunnen we weer je volledige inbreng verwachten 
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Heb je helemaal gelijk in, zit alweer veel te lang achter het scherm. :Big Grin:

----------


## 2mancrew

Sander, 

Beterschap kerel,


Spreek je weer 

Ed

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Sterkte, beterschap en succes met het aanpakken van die dwaas!

Rob.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Boh, en dan op die leeftijd. Ongekend dit.

Veel beterschap!

Volgende keer toch maar een extra caseje meenemen?

----------


## bones2001

Wauw,

het moet toch niet gekker worden zeg !!
We kennen allemaal wel de zeurende moeders, pappa's, oma's, opa's,
vriendjes en vriendinnetjes die hun kind, vriend, vriendin enz, harder
op FOH willen hebben, maar dit slaat echt alles  :Mad: 
Sterkte man !!

Zal de naam van die gast in mijn "rode boekje" zetten.
Hij krijgt vast wel wat ie verdient gezien de reacties op hun gastenboek en hier op het forum.

----------


## stainz

ik ga voortaan gitaristen toch wel gaffa uitlenen om pedalen vast te tapen... kan altijd handig zijn.

even serieus:
zeer kwalijke zaak dat dit soort dingen gebeuren, hopen dat de dader er niet met 20 uur papier prikken vanaf komt maar even flink aangepakt wordt. 
En natuurlijk hopen dat je snel mag herstellen, want via het forum krijg ik wel altijd het idee dat het hier om iemand gaat met liefde voor het vak en dat maakt het dan alleen maar extra rot als je je werk niet (veilig) kunt doen! 

Veel sterkte/beterschap!

----------


## moderator

Jemig, wat een verhaal zeg!
Beterschap en sterkte met de afwikkeling van deze bijzonder nare ervaring.

sidekick: Ga graag een keer dit bandje schuiven, denk dat het leuk is met Mac, kijken offie dan ook losse handjes heeft, wat een kneus zeg!

----------


## salsa

MusicXtra,

Jongen, ik wens je veel beterschap en ik vind het schandalig voor woorden!!!!
Ongelovelijk!!!! 

Vanuit Argentinie, heel veel beterschap en hoor je snel weer!!

Dave

----------


## Gast1401081

de lichtshow : 4D Cell 

ben toch een beetje bang in het donker, meneer de agent...

----------


## rolanddeg

My g0d wat een ziek verhaal! Ik hoop dat de rechter weinig medelijden heeft met deze *_hier zou iets staan wat ik niet mag zeggen_*! Even een tijdje van hotel traliezicht genieten en daarna een dikke claim betalen waar 'ie nog héél lang voor gitaar moet spelen. Vastbinden op een drijvend vlot en nooit meer naar om kijken. Wat walg ik van zulk soort mensen...

In ieder geval veel sterkte!

----------


## @lex

Ten eerste aan mXtra: Wat een onbegrijpelijk voorval! Hoop dat je er snel weer bovenop bent. Rustig aan tot de dokter (of zijn assistente) zegt dat het weer mag!

Dan lijkt het me leuk om binnenkort weer eens een uitje te organiseren... We hebben geloof ik al Line Array-vergelijkdag, floor-vergelijkdag en sub-vergelijkdag gehad. Zullen we eens wat bandjes gaan vergelijken?

@lex

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Tja, weinig toe te voegen aan de reacties die hierboven staan.

Op de site van de organisatie staat "25 juli 2010 De Grote Verassing".

Maar 'k neem aan dat ze dit zelf ook niet verwacht hadden.




Belachelijk dat op zo'n evenement zoiets gebeurt. (en dat het überhaupt gebeurt). Sommige mensen snappen het echt niet.

Beterschap gewenst uit Maarssen

----------


## HR Soundproductions

MOet eerlijk zeggen dat ik dit met verbazing heb zitten lezen, werkelijk te bizar voor woorden. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Beterschap gewenst vanaf deze kant.

----------


## berolios

> De rest van de band heeft ook wel zijn best gedaan de situatie te sussen.
> Er was eigenlijk ook niet zoveel aan de hand, de gitarist en zijn vader moesten mij alleen steeds weer laten weten dat ze mij een slechte tech vonden. Dat hielden ze net zo lang vol tot ik de gitarist voor zak hooi uitmaakte en dat was voor hem de trigger om m'n hersens in te slaan.
> Die klap kwam ook totaal onverwacht dus daar kon de rest van de band ook  weinig tegen doen.



Tsja... dan was er ook niet veel aan te doen inderdaad... gewoon een triest figuur die zich niet heeft kunnen inhouden.

Het ga je goed!

----------


## darco

Spijtig dat zoiets voorvalt, in alle geval een spoedig herstel toegewenst!

----------


## laserguy

Als je zelf een line array in elkaar kunt steken, dan kun je ook zeker een afdoende verdedigingsmiddel ontwerpen voor deze sector  :Smile: 
Ik hoop dat die man echt serieus wordt gestraft, in NL is daar gelukkig de maatschappelijke afkeer voor zinloos geweld wat groter dan hier in B.
Sterkte en ik vermoed dat rusten voor jou niet gemakkelijk is maar doe het toch maar! Soms hebben dokters wél eens gelijk...

----------


## vasco

Dit was zoals ik het lees voor jou eigenlijk al een "verloren" zaak. De gitarist was er op uit dat is duidelijk. Normale mensen uiten hun "mening" en dan is het eventueel na een korte discussie klaar.

Beterschap gewenst uiteraard...

Maken we van hun fandag gelijk een testdag  :Big Grin: 
(wat gebeurt er met deksels van een flightcases als er een hoofdje van gitarist tussen zit test)

----------


## djspeakertje

Gitaristen-schedelsterkte-testdag? Goed idee.

Misschien moeten we dan ook even een 230V kabeltje met aan 1 kant gewoon gestripte aders neerleggen: "meneer, waar is dat extra draadje aan de microfoon voor?" "Dan klinkt je stem nóg mooier!" 

Andere kant van het kabeltje aan de dimmer: "lichtman, kanaal electrocutie even 100% tijdens die uithaal zo!"

Te schandalig voor woorden dit, we moeten echt eens werk maken van die fandag! (in besloten kring uiteraard! :Wink: )


Ik heb nog een lange weg te gaan en hoop dat dit me nooit gaat gebeuren, Daan

----------


## AJB

Als er sprake is van een bekend e-mail adres zouden we natuurlijk als signaal allemaal een mailtje kunnen sturen waarin we aangeven namens "technisch" Nederland nooit meer voor deze club te willen werken. Wie weet geeft dat iets aan...

----------


## showband

Er zijn wel wat emails bekend hoor op de drie riders die op de popuniesite staan, of de hyves van de geluidsman. maar om nu een alias te geven dat is flauw. Laat de politie dat maar opknappen.

En laten de aanwezige geluidsmensen even uitkijken als martin uit Nieuwegein ineens met een van zijn vele bandjes voor hun neus staat. (hij doet er meer hoor. Hij zat toch ook in pelatuwa?) Gewoon een beetje oppassen dus.


_"gismo5712" daniel
_

----------


## moderator

Hmz, vanaf zojuist is de mepactie van deze snarenplukker Stijlloos te noemen, zie: GeenStijl : Tendentieus, ongefundeerd en nodeloos kwetsend
Wordt nog gezellig druk op de fanclubdag van 't bandje!

----------


## geenstijl21

Gastenboek van de band stroomt ook al vol met reaguurders van GeenStijl..... Die kunnen net zo goed stoppen met de band of onder een andere naam verder gaan....

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Wel goed om te zien dat ook geenstijl er aandacht aan besteed!
Wat een gek(ken).

Sterkte MusicXtra!

----------


## DMiXed

diep triest. heb dit ook wel vaker meegemaakt, ofja, dat mensen dreigen, maar dit slaat echt alles. vaak speelt alcohol hier ook een grote rol, en een ego van een (hobby)muzikant ook. jammer, hopelijk blijft dit een flinke smet op de naam van deze band. 
Sterkte MusicXtra, en hopelijk krijg je binnenkort weer hoofdpijn van t geluid zelf, niet van een pedaal  :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

hmm ten eerst heel veel beterschap...

daarnaast denk ik dat het bandje zen laatste nummertje wel gespeeld heeft...

eigen schuld (musicxtra) een dikke bult...

----------


## Rieske

Niet te geloven. Ik dacht dat het tuig meestal in de zaal stond... niet op het podium !  Beterschap

----------


## shure-fan

ondertussen is de website van de band ook offline gehaald

----------


## Waveform

Veel beterschap!!

Je merkt wel dat iedereen tegenwoordig zijn eigen geluid wil doen/hebben, bij de aankoop van hun eerste geluidssetje al denken dat ze Mr. Supertech zijn en bijgevolg geen andere techniekers meer vertrouwen. Als je jezelf maar lang genoeg overtuigt dat de technieker je zaalgeluid (wat je als artiest niet eens kan horen) aant verneuken is, dan zal dat wel zo zijn zeker???

En de papa van de gitarist? Die is pas tevreden als zijn zoon 15dB boven de rest van de band uit komt.

----------


## bones2001

De kans lijkt mij klein dat je het betreffende bandje nog eens tegen komt.
In het mailtje naar Sander staat,

[FONT=Arial]Beste Sander 
Namens de 2e band van gisteren *waaraan wij niet meer verbonden zijn* willen we je laten weten dat wij ons diep schamen voor hetgeen wat gebeurd is. We zijn er letterlijk ziek van![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Het enige wat nu telt is dat we hopen dat het goed met je gaat. In onze gedachten leven wij met jou mee en hopen dat je herstel voorspoedig verloopt.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Als je niet wilt reageren op deze mail is dat volkomen begrijpelijk. Niettemin willen wij jullie bedanken voor het voor ons wel goed klinkende geluid![/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Harold, nogmaals dank voor jouw rust![/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Heel veel Sterkte![/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Met hartelijke groet,[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial]Vanessa[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Jeroen [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Alex[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Denny[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Richard[/FONT] 

Lijkt er op dat iedereen behalve de beruchte gitarist is opgestapt.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ironisch genoeg staat er bij Popunie een stageplan online, dat speciaal voor het optreden was gemaakt dat jij hebt gemixt...
Stageplan - MANOA 1

----------


## libbe

[QUOTE=keenoncoolstuff;540087]Ironisch genoeg staat er bij Popunie een stageplan online, dat speciaal voor het optreden was gemaakt dat jij hebt gemixt...
Stageplan - MANOA 1[/QUOTE

en dan maar zeggen dat hij niet ontvangen heeft de rider
lekker lullen kan hij ook :Mad: 
de beste geluids mannen staat aan wal en hij helemaal niet .
en opletten kan hij ook niet wat de band aan doen is. en dronken achter de mixer hij zag de boom en bosch niet meer . de waarheid mag gezeg  worden 


zie Stageplan - MANOA 1

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> en dan maar zeggen dat hij niet ontvangen heeft de rider
> lekker lullen kan hij ook
> de beste geluids mannen staat aan wal en hij helemaal niet .
> en opletten kan hij ook niet wat de band aan doen is
> 
> 
> zie Stageplan - MANOA 1



Ben nu toch wel benieuwd wie jij bent?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> en dan maar zeggen dat hij niet ontvangen heeft de rider
> lekker lullen kan hij ook



Heej wijsneus, dat die rider ergens op het WWW staat en bij toeval wordt gevonden betekent NIET dat de band ook zo vriendelijk was een kopietje aan de dienstdoende tech te overhandigen.

Houden we het wel een beetje gezellig hier?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Las deze nog op geenstijl:

Afgelopen zondag stond ik voor het podium (en niet om van de band te genieten) en na het optreden had de geluidsman gelijk drie gasten op z'n nek. Toen moest de gitarist al weg worden getrokken. De geluidsman heeft zijn best gedaan om de band uit te versterken. Het podium is niet het makkelijkste ooit om uit te versterken (erg laag en een galmbak), zeker niet als hij geen rider had van de band. Binnen het uur waren ze echter aan het spelen en hoewel het eerste nummer nog wat matig klonk, was het daarna gewoon goed te horen. Aan zijn spullen en deskundigheid lag het ook niet (en ik heb het over de geluidsman).
Na wat woordenwisselingen bleven ze bezig en moest de geluidsman iemand van de crew het podium afsturen. Die gitarist bleef daarna zuigen en moeilijk doen, geen wonder dat je er dan wat van zegt. De klap was echt heel onverwacht en kwam erg goed aan. Ik zag het in mijn ooghoeken. Gelukkig waren er gelijk mensen om die gitarist weg te trekken. De rest van de band heeft daarna zijn best gedaan om die gitarist van het podium te krijgen en van de geluidsman weg. Het opruimen ging daarna redelijk netjes. Maar geen woord van die gitarist of wat dan ook, of van zijn twee crewleden die mee aan het doen waren (en die tijdens het optreden de geluidsman van "deskundig" advies aan het voorzien waren).
De politie en de ambulance waren er redelijk snel trouwens. Dat was goed geregeld.

----------


## ajdeboer

Gelukkig heb ik nog niet met agressieve bands te maken gehad...

Sander, een voorspoedig herstel gewenst!!!

----------


## libbe

[QUOTE=keenoncoolstuff;540092]Heej wijsneus, dat die rider ergens op het WWW staat en bij toeval wordt gevonden betekent NIET dat de band ook zo vriendelijk was een kopietje aan de dienstdoende tech te overhandigen.

hoorde dat hij wel had ontvangen de rider. Dus niet tegenspreken.
de waarheid mag gezeg worden en dan nog dronken achter de mixer dat hij zijn 2e man niet hoorde op de podium .dat hij nog 5 x moet zeggen in welke stekker ze zijn aangesloten dan ben je wel een heel eind van boom en bosch niet

----------


## AJB

Libbe: besteed je tijd en geld goed: volg een taalcursus of neem een paar lessen in het overbrengen van je boodschap... :Cool:

----------


## showband

[QUOTE=libbe;540089]



> Ironisch genoeg staat er bij Popunie een stageplan online, dat speciaal voor het optreden was gemaakt dat jij hebt gemixt...
> Stageplan - MANOA 1[/QUOTE
> 
> en dan maar zeggen dat hij niet ontvangen heeft de rider
> lekker lullen kan hij ook
> de beste geluids mannen staat aan wal en hij helemaal niet .
> en opletten kan hij ook niet wat de band aan doen is
> 
> 
> zie Stageplan - MANOA 1



zeg wijsneus, er staan drie (3) stageplannen met drie (3) verschillende bezettingen en podiumopstellingen ergens op het net gekeild.
Popuniestageplan - Lijst van stageplans - powered by Slik

-Op de lijst uit het voorbeeld staat een toetsenist die op de website er niet is. 
-in een ander stageplan staat ie er niet op maar wil je 6 monitorgroepen en 7 vocal mic's
-weer een andere wil je 7 monitorgroepen en staan de microfoons ineens dwingend als SM58...?
-Er staat niet hoeveel delig het drumstel (in de openlucht) is. Rechtshandig/linkshandig?
-wat je ongeveer op de monitors wil
-geen hints qua microfoons of hengel/rechte statieven
eigenlijk alleen waar iedereen staat....
-ook je genoemde claim dat er vanuit de band iemand komt mixen...staat er niet op
laat staan wie dat is en of die nog wensen heeft qua patchen oid.

Verwacht je nu echt dat alle geluidmannen van dit land hier wijs uit gaan zitten worden? Pak een telefoon en bel vooraf even met de dienstdoende PA man. Dat is gebruikelijk.

en mensen op hun smoel slaan is NIET hoe je zo iets professioneel aanpakt.

----------


## showband

> hoorde dat hij wel had ontvangen de rider. Dus niet tegenspreken.
> de waarheid mag gezeg worden en dan nog dronken achter de mixer dat hij zijn 2e man niet hoorde op de podium .dat hij nog 5 x moet zeggen in welke stekker ze zijn aangesloten dan ben je wel een heel eind van boom en bosch niet



Ik zou hem *gelijk* invalide slaan!  :Confused:  Wil je dat uitleggen hiermee?

----------


## libbe

ff lekker jennen toch zie hoe jij reageerd

----------


## drummerke

Gitaareffecten zijn gemaakt om gitaar te spelen, niet om op iemands hoofd te slaan. 

Geduld was een mooie deugd geweest...

----------


## showband

nu ik toch bezig ben.

beste libbe. Zou jij kunnen uitleggen waarom die gitarist het normaal vind om mensen als antwoord met 12 kilo ijzer en hout voor hun bek te slaan?

DAT is eigenlijk waar dit draadje over gaat.
Dat menen meerdere lezers als een serieuze vraag. Want wij werken beroepsmatig vaker met gitaristen en willen weten wanneer WIJ voortaan moeten uithalen / dekking zoeken. Gewoon in het kader van de omgangsvormen die in bepaalde kringen gebruikelijk zijn.

antwoord aub hieronder
|
|
|
V

----------


## libbe

> Gitaareffecten zijn gemaakt om gitaar te spelen, niet om op iemands hoofd te slaan. 
> 
> Geduld was een mooie deugd geweest...



hoorde een vuist zie hoe hij een mug een olifant maakt

----------


## koentjes

> hoorde dat hij wel had ontvangen de rider. .....



ik hoorde dat er leven was op mars, en heineken het gaat vinden ... 

poeh wat een gedoe, dat je ook maar probeert goed te praten dat er iemand het ziekenhuis in gemept wordt, doet me al vermoeden dat je zelf niet een van de snuggersten bent... 

maargoe... dat heb ik dan gehoord he... via de vriend van mn buurvrouw, die had een kennis, wiens neefje het zijn vriendin had horen zeggen....

Kansloos, hard straffen die handel.

Beterschap MusicXtra!!

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> hoorde een vuist zie hoe hij een mug een olifant maakt



Right, 15 hechtingen (en oogletsel ?) van een vuist...  :Confused:

----------


## showband

die mug kwam anders hard aan. 
15 hechtingen en een arrestatie begrijp ik.

Maar zeker geen olifant nee...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## libbe

> nu ik toch bezig ben.
> 
> beste libbe. Zou jij kunnen uitleggen waarom die gitarist het normaal vind om mensen als antwoord met 12 kilo ijzer en hout voor hun bek te slaan?
> 
> DAT is eigenlijk waar dit draadje over gaat.
> Dat menen meerdere lezers als een serieuze vraag. Want wij werken beroepsmatig vaker met gitaristen en willen weten wanneer WIJ voortaan moeten uithalen / dekking zoeken. Gewoon in het kader van de omgangsvormen die in bepaalde kringen gebruikelijk zijn.
> 
> antwoord aub hieronder
> |
> ...



ach wat is 12kilo of was het een vuist.zie lullen kan hij ook (van een mug een olifant)                     ????????

----------


## AJB

Knakker, als je te stom bent om te reageren, DOE DAT DAN OOK NIET !!! Buitengewoon irritant... Morgen weer naar de VMBO-zomerschool, wie weet kunnen ze daar nog iets van je bakken... :Confused:

----------


## showband

libbe, wil je nu gewoon de indruk wekken dat jij/de band zich inderdaad normaal altijd vechtend door het leven slaan?
Mensen als oud vuil het ziekenhuis inslaand? Bij het volle verstand?

want je reacties komen wel als zodanig over.  :EEK!: 

serieus. dit kun je niet menen?

----------


## Waveform

Inderdaad. Hij lijkt me een van die techs van de gitarist. Met zo'n mentaliteit ga je niet veel geluidsmannen meer vinden die hem willen uitversterken. Wie wil zo iemand zelfs nog in zijn band?

In de rock 'n' roll wereld wordt er wel eens met een gitaar gemept, maar niet met een flightcase en al zeker niet op iemands hoofd.

PS: Libbe, haal je hoofd eens uit je reet, dan gaat dat communiceren al meteen een stuk makkelijker



Maar hoeveel we het ook gaan proberen goed-praten, het is gebeurd en het belangrijkste is gewoon dat MusicXtra hier goed van herstelt en zulke taferelen zich niet meer voor doen.

----------


## Mathijs

by the way:

Er staat geen aanmaak datum bij die riders. Kunnen net zo goed na het incident geüpload zijn.

Des al niet te min, sterkte!

----------


## Orf

Grappig wat Google oplevert by the way:

Manoa Opvoedkundig Advies
Hoofddorp


Haha zal er hopelijk niets mee van doen hebben

----------


## Orf

Maar verder geheel k*tverhaal. Sterkte!

----------


## renevanh

Ten eerste: MusicXtra (Sander begrijp ik inmiddels): beterschap!

Ten tweede: Libbe (of moet ik Martin zeggen?): Het verbaast ook mij telkens weer hoe halfdove crew of gitaristen exact weten te menen hoe alles moet, maar zelf te lui zijn om een poot uit te steken.
Als je het zo goed weet: doe het zelf.
Sta je op het podium, dan heb je totaal geen recht van spreken over het zaalgeluid. Je kan hoog en laag springen, je hoort het niet, punt.

Als je dan toch zo nodig een menig moet hebben, uit die mening dan gewoon en één keer. Elke tech is verstandig genoeg om jouw mening mee te nemen en er al dan niet iets mee te doen, naar gelang zijn ervaring zegt of er wat in zit of niet.
Het is ronduit zielig gedrag om door te blijven emmeren na afloop terwijl de tech nog werk genoeg heeft en het is helemaal asociaal en onaangepast gedrag om met dingen te gaan slaan, of het nou vuisten, effectpedalen of dropveters zijn.
Het proces verbaal en de hechtingen zijn er niet voor niets, dat geeft op z'n minst aan dat er iets serieus aan de hand was.

Als je denkt met dergelijk gedrag en achteraf vanachter je anonieme nickname te gaan jennen het te maken in de muziekwereld kom je van een hele koude kermis thuis. Je reputatie is nu wel naar de klote, je mag opnieuw beginnen. Het idee van de VMBO zomerschool is zo slecht nog niet...

----------


## tha_dj

Inderdaad trieste zaak dit !!! Beterschap !!!

En verders is LIBBE goed genoeg op de hoogte, dus was daar vast aanwezig......gezien de instelling en antwoorden zou je de LAFFE dader kunnen zijn en GEEN echte muzikant ( muzikanten dansen en vechten niet ).

Hoop voor musicxtra dat hij de dader goed KAAL kan plukken met aantoning van gemiste inkomen, extra smartegeld vanwege trauma, enz......laat DIT tuig maar bloeden ( financieel ).

Nogmaals sterkte !

----------


## MusicSupport

Libbe zal wel een van de neefjes van Martin zijn die het is gelukt een inlog aan te maken op dit forum maar verder is tie te dom om te poepen!  :Big Grin: 

---

Ik zou in ieder geval het advies willen meegeven aan Sander om de dader via een rechtsbijstand of advocaat een flinke financiele compensatie uit z'n portemonnee te trekken in de vorm van een schikkingsvoorstel o.i.d. want als je bij dergelijke incidenten op vrouwe justitia moet wachten ben je grijs voordat de zaak is afgehandeld! 

(Spreek uit ervaring; broer met glas in nek gestoken in de kroeg (poging tot doodslag), dader bekend, genoeg getuigen, politie en justitie zeggen: onvoldoende bewijs, zaak afgehandeld)

Sterkte met de genezing! 

Small joke to lighten up the night:

Een echte veteraan heeft een litteken  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## berolios

LIBBE, je hebt groot gelijk, je moet niet alles maar over je heen laten gaan. Het houdt een keer op he  :Wink: . Maar ik ben wel benieuwd, wat is jouw relatie tot dit voorval?

Wellicht handig deze discussie nog even levend te houden? Er is nog wel veel info waar ik benieuwd naar ben namelijk.

----------


## hardstyle

Ik heb maar een paar dingen te zeggen:
sterkte en hopelijk komt Wilders aan de macht die een of andere regel bedenkt dat je die gasten het land uit kan zetten.  :Mad:

----------


## R. den Ridder

zo mogelijk een nog grotere hekel aan gitaristen die losse handjes hebben, heb ik een hekel aan primaten die generaliseren en in wilders de oplossing zien. 

niettemin, sterkte met de genezing, en inderdaad, zorg voor een goede letselschadeadvocaat!

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Ik ben ook wel benieuwd naar de relatie welke Libbe heeft met het voorval.

Verder vind ik het een goed principe dat er "hoor en wederhoor" wordt toegepast, zo gaat het in de rechtspraak tenminste ook. Zo zie je maar dat het forum, in ieder geval, een rechtvaardigheidsgehalte heeft.

Ik moet wel zeggen dat het "wederhoor" van Libbe erg zwak verwoord is en aan de spelfouten en zinsopbouw te zien is het waarschijnlijk tekenend voor het niveau. 

Voor mij is intelligentie en het vermogen om te communiceren hetgene dat de mens onderscheidt van de dieren. Degene die deze verstandelijke vermogens en/of vaardigheden ontberen, bedienen zich dan "dierlijk" gedrag (analoog aan de stelling) en vinden het blijkbaar gerechtvaardigd om anderen letsel aan te brengen. Als dit als "normaal" wordt ervaren is het bijzonder slecht gesteld met de moraal/ethiek van dit soort mensen.

Wat mij betreft heeft de gitarist hier een nominatie verdiend voor zinloos geweld.

----------


## RayM

*Allereerst veel sterkte en beterschap. Dit is te gek voor woorden.*

Maar om nu gelijk om Wilders te gaan roepen vind ik ook te gek voor woorden.
Die heeft de oplossing ook niet.
En aangezien ik zelf ook geen volbloed Nederlander ben voel ik me ook aangesproken.

----------


## showband

eh, hardstyle...
lees even een boek wil je.

_populaire samenvatting: molukkers zijn kleinkinderen van nederlanders van de eilanden van de Molukken die in het KNIL voor nederland hebben gevochten. Wilders is een kleinkind van een nederlandse man uit_ _indonesie__. (in die tijd waren het namelijk kolonien. Nederland is traditioneel het grootste moslimland op de planeet. tot de onafhankelijkheid in de jaren 50) Molukkers en indo's gaan in hun eigen land vreselijk (VN niveau) tegen elkaar tekeer, maar in nederland is die strijdbijl in de meeste kringen allang begraven. Op de pasar malams nodigen ze elkaar uit enzo. Molukkers zijn ook nadrukkelijk (militant?) christelijk. wat wilders erg blij maakt. Die man steunt dus blind de Molukkers. Hij wilde vorig jaar zonder wederhoor in Culemborg "op de thee". Pikant detail is het feit dat sinds 1975 molukkers van alle bevolkingsgroepen op een na, het meeste politieke geweld in nederland hebben gepleegd. Inclusief gijzelingen van een kleuterschool met kinderen. Waar een handjevol Molukkers nog steeds achter staan. kijk hiervoor op de steunpagina's op hyves. (Nummer een zijn de nederlanders zelf. Denk aan alle militante dierenbevrijdingsfront groepen. of het zonder VN mandaad oorlogen voeren) Islamitisch geweld in dit land staat nog niet in de schaduw hiervan. Maar als de bandleden niet Eli Hahury heten of zo, dan is er normaal gesproken niets aan de hand. En is Wilders belijdend fan

_

----------


## Greendiek

Wat een afschuwelijk verhaal. Dit is iets wat je niemand toewenst. Technici, bezoeker, organisatie, of wie dan ook. Als ik het verhaal zo eens lees had dit bij iedereen kunnen gebeuren. De gitarist was niet tevreden, en als een bezoeker iets van het optreden had gezegd had die het pedaal tegen zijn hoofd gekregen. Ik denk dat dit zo'n typisch gevalletje: "op het verkeerde moment op de verkeerde plek" is. Dit maakt het echter niet minder erg allemaal.

Ik hoop van harte dat MusicXtra weer snel weer beter is, en zijn werkzaamheden opnieuw op zal pakken. Afgaande op zijn reacties in het algemeen op het forum is het iemand die zich niet snel uit het veld laat slaan (letterlijk in dit geval). Ik hoop ook dat deze actie niet te veel financiële schade voor je bedrijf veroorzaakt...verzekeringen willen nog wel eens lastig doen met betalen in dit soort gevallen.

Hopelijk kunnen we over een tijdje weer genieten van het geluid op een festival met MusicXtra achter de knoppen :Smile:

----------


## Dj-scratch

Oef, echt een afschuwelijk verhaal. Beterschap, en hopen dat je er uit eindelijk niet veel meer van ziet.

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Wel leuk om te reacties op geen geenstijl te lezen;

GeenStijl : Matige gitarist hoekt geluidsman neer

Inmiddels staat de teller op 249 reacties.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

De site is dan wel offline, maar het gastenboek staat er nog.
Dit krijg je als zoiets bij Geenstijl.nl wordt gepubliceerd:
Guestbook4you - manoa

----------


## Timothy

In ieder geval wil ik Sander (MusicXtra) hierbij een spoedig herstel toewensen!

Is inderdaad een maffe situatie en heeft mij ook even aan het denken gezet over de risico's die je loopt (los van de statieven, trussen, gevlogen speakers die op je kop kunnen vallen).
Je werkt toch immers in de amusementsbranche, maar als je dan zo'n pippo tegenkomt...
Absurd...
Ik verwacht toch minstens een duidelijk statement van de andere bandleden.

PS: ik wil ook wel weten wie die Libbe is... (Heeft toch wel enkele jammerlijke reacties gepost, die getuigen van weinig intelligentie (tenzij hij ze natuurlijk nog uitgebreid gaat beargumenteren)

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

En ook van onze kant: veel sterkte! Dat zoiets voorkomt in ons 'wereldje' is eigenlijk te gek voor woorden. 

Hopen dat de dader een gepaste (en het liefste té zware) straf voor zijn neus geschoteld krijgt...

----------


## HR Soundproductions

> Hopen dat de dader een gepaste (en het liefste té zware) straf voor zijn neus geschoteld krijgt...



Misschien dat ik te weinig vertrouwen heb in ons rechtssysteem; het zal wel een gevalletje van dienstverlening o.i.d. worden. 

Betreffende gitarist zal wel in aanmerking komen voor verzachtende omstandigheden (iets met een strekking van " nooit in de zandbak mogen spelen" of "vroeger altijd een te klein petje op gehad"). Persoonlijk meer vertrouwen in een goede letseladvocaat :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Overdrive

Idioot verhaal. Sterkte gewenst Sander (Xtra). Hopelijk zal je herstel spoedig zijn.

Libbe... is ga met mug naar bosch en boom is op olifant.

----------


## @lex

> Ik verwacht toch minstens een duidelijk statement van de andere bandleden.



Deze reactie is inmiddels geweest. Volgens mij pagina 2 van dit topic. M.i wel een oprechte mening. Jammer dat ze er niet tussen zijn gesprongen, maar iig sympathiek dat ze direct hebben gemaild met Sander.

@lex

----------


## laserguy

> M.i wel een oprechte mening. Jammer dat ze er niet tussen zijn  gesprongen, maar iig sympathiek dat ze direct hebben gemaild met Sander.



Volgens mij ook. Ik kan mij ook wel voorstellen dat ze op het moment zelf ook tijdelijk geïmmobiliseerd waren of niet wisten wat te doen vanwege de shock.

----------


## MusicXtra

Er was direct voor de klap helemaal niets om tussen te springen, daarvoor hadden de andere bandleden al meermalen ingegrepen maar helaas zonder resultaat. Zij konden net zo min als ik verwachten dat hij zo uit zou halen. En, wanneer je het moment van de klap even weg zou denken was het enige vreemde op dat moment die man die bloedend op het podium lag.

Wat een reacties heeft dit gebeuren losgemaakt, sta er echt versteld  van.
 Vanmiddag bij de dokter geweest, komende twee tot drie weken mag ik niet   teveel TV kijken, lezen of achter de PC zitten en ook geen lichamelijke  inspanningen verrichten en dus werkeloos.
 Er wordt gesuggereerd dat ik dronken geweest zou zijn :EEK!: ,  ik word al 15 jaar lang door de organisatie van deze concerten  ingehuurd, do I need to say more?
 De dader loopt inmiddels weer vrij rond (Libbe??) maar is wel al  gedagvaard dus daar is het nu wachten op. Ondertussen ben ik ook het één en ander aan het voorbereiden.

----------


## jakkes72

> Vanmiddag bij de dokter geweest, komende twee tot drie weken mag ik niet teveel TV kijken, lezen of achter de PC zitten en ook geen lichamelijke inspanningen verrichten en dus werkeloos.



Wellicht een mogelijkheid voor de mensen om een "pool" op te richten, zodat de klanten van MusicXtra hier ook niet nog eens te dupe van worden.....?
Ik bied me (onder voorbehoud dat het in de tijdsplanning ed kan)  direct aan!!!!
En dan heb ik het niet over enige vorm van financiele tegemoetkoming!!

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's een geweldig aanbod, word er verlegen van (en dat ben ik niet snel), maar is gelukkig niet nodig.

----------


## shure-fan

zo zie je maar weer hoe je collega's over mekaar denken  @ laatste 2 reacties hierboven

Mocht het hier in de buurt zijn,  dan doe ik ook wel mee  ( mijn nieuwe geluidsbedrijf heeft toch de promotie nodig)  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Er was direct voor de klap helemaal niets om tussen te springen, daarvoor hadden de andere bandleden al meermalen ingegrepen maar helaas zonder resultaat. Zij konden net zo min als ik verwachten dat hij zo uit zou halen. En, wanneer je het moment van de klap even weg zou denken was het enige vreemde op dat moment die man die bloedend op het podium lag.
> 
> Wat een reacties heeft dit gebeuren losgemaakt, sta er echt versteld  van.
>  Vanmiddag bij de dokter geweest, komende twee tot drie weken mag ik niet   teveel TV kijken, lezen of achter de PC zitten en ook geen lichamelijke  inspanningen verrichten en dus werkeloos.
>  Er wordt gesuggereerd dat ik dronken geweest zou zijn,  ik word al 15 jaar lang door de organisatie van deze concerten  ingehuurd, do I need to say more?
>  De dader loopt inmiddels weer vrij rond (Libbe??) maar is wel al  gedagvaard dus daar is het nu wachten op. Ondertussen ben ik ook het één en ander aan het voorbereiden.



je zal idd allicht financieele schade hebben opgelopen door dit ongeval dus dat valt allemaal te verhalen lijkt me...
laat hem ook maar flink bloeden!

----------


## Stoney3K

> zo zie je maar weer hoe je collega's over mekaar denken  @ laatste 2 reacties hierboven
> 
> Mocht het hier in de buurt zijn,  dan doe ik ook wel mee  ( mijn nieuwe geluidsbedrijf heeft toch de promotie nodig)



... En dat wil ik zelf ook graag aanbieden.  :Smile:

----------


## rolanddeg

Wanneer ik nodig ben hoor ik het graag: ik wil ook wel eens met die line-array spelen  :Big Grin: 

Nee gekkigheid: laten we hopen dat inval-technici niet nodig zijn omdat je weer snel op de been bent  :Smile:  Ik kijk uit naar de rechtszaak. Uitknijpen tot de laatste druppel zweet...

----------


## @lex

Sander,

Bedenk net dat het niet netjes was hem 'zak hooi' te noemen. De gemiddelde zak hooi kennende zal je daar geen bloedende kop/hersenschudding aan overhouden. Je opmerking was dus inderdaad misplaatst...

;-)

@lex

----------


## 4AC

@ Hierboven
Kijk, van dit soort solidariteit krijg ik nou een enorme lach op mijn gezicht!
Mocht er nog behoefte zijn aan mijn hulp -op wat voor manier dan ook- aarzel dan niet om er naar te vragen.

@ Alex
En verder; ik heb het er even met een kennis van me (is boer...) over gehad, volgens hem was de kans erg klein dat een zak hooi in staat is om een pedaal te gooien. Hij zou wel spontaan in brand kunnen vliegen of bovenop je kunnen vallen, maar buiten dat om zijn ze weinig agressief.

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sander,
> 
> Bedenk net dat het niet netjes was hem 'zak hooi' te noemen. De gemiddelde zak hooi kennende zal je daar geen bloedende kop/hersenschudding aan overhouden. Je opmerking was dus inderdaad misplaatst...
> 
> ;-)
> 
> @lex



Helemaal mee eens maar bedenk daarbij ook dat het nog veel minder netjes is om iemand tot 6 keer toe bij zijn bovenarm te pakken en voor klootzak en eikel uit te maken. Achteraf vind ik dat ik nog bijzonder geduldig ben geweest om pas bij de 6e keer mijn stem iets te verheffen en hem voor zak hooi uit te maken.

----------


## vasco

Je hebt neem ik aan ook zo je eigen connecties, zoals vele hier, indien je zelf een klus niet kunt aannemen maar mocht het nodig zijn ook mij kun je benaderen. Indien het in mijn planning past geen probleem.

----------


## Timothy

"Zak hooi"

Ik blijf het als Belg wel een grappig verwijt vinden (het zou mij alleszins niet aanzetten tot het uitdelen van slagen...)

Dit geheel terzijde...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> "Zak hooi", Ik blijf het als Belg wel een grappig verwijt vinden (het zou mij alleszins niet aanzetten tot het uitdelen van slagen...)



Geloof mij maar, voor 99% van de Nederlanders (inclusief import) is het ook geen probleem. Helaas dat MusicXtra de verkeerde getroffen heeft.

Daarnaast neem ik aan dat de "muzikant" in kwestie al zo opgefokt was dat het de druppel was. Waarom iemand zo opgefokt is... dat weten we natuurlijk niet.

Misschien binnenkort in de achtertuin van MusicXtra een forum-BBQ houden? Kunnen we lekker met z'n allen gaan schelden op muzikanten.  :Wink:

----------


## showband

> Misschien binnenkort in de achtertuin van MusicXtra een forum-BBQ houden? Kunnen we lekker met z'n allen gaan schelden op muzikanten.



waarom wachten op een speciaal moment? Schelden op muzikanten kan altijd!   :Smile:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Schelden op muzikanten is niet nodig, op wannabees des te meer. :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Schelden op muzikanten is niet nodig, op wannabees des te meer.



Waarbij je stiekum de BBQ volledig negeert :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarbij je stiekum de BBQ volledig negeert



Er mag altijd in mijn achtertuin een BBQ georganiseerd worden hoor. :Cool:

----------


## 2mancrew

reserveert vast een plaatsje op de bbq.

----------


## MusicXtra

> reserveert vast een plaatsje op de bbq.



Erop is erg warm hoor.... :EEK!:

----------


## Back on Track

als de tuin van sander onder de rivieren is geplaatsd zijn wij er bij!

hopelijk is de gevangenis van martin ook onder de rivieren!

----------


## MusicXtra

> als de tuin van sander onder de rivieren is geplaatsd zijn wij er bij!
> 
> hopelijk is de gevangenis van martin ook onder de rivieren!



Mijn tuin is boven de rivieren, kunnen kijken of die rivieren om te leggen zijn. :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> "Zak hooi"
> 
> Ik blijf het als Belg wel een grappig verwijt vinden (het zou mij alleszins niet aanzetten tot het uitdelen van slagen...)
> 
> Dit geheel terzijde...



En nu rijst er bij mij de vraag op: "Wat gebeurd er als je zak hooi tegen een gitarist zegt dmv een talkback microfoon?" Krijgen we dan vliegende statieven of.....?

----------


## 2mancrew

> Erop is erg warm hoor....



 
Grinnikt mee om zijn eigen typo.
Maar  de bedoeling was iedereen duidelijk.


Mvg

Ed

----------


## MusicXtra

> En nu rijst er bij mij de vraag op: "Wat gebeurd er als je zak hooi tegen een gitarist zegt dmv een talkback microfoon?" Krijgen we dan vliegende statieven of.....?



Ik heb geen idee, dit was echt de eerste keer dat ik het nodig vond dat woord te gebruiken, heb normaal, op wat volume-probleempjes na :Wink: , nooit eerder problemen met gitaristen gehad.
Misschien dat iemand van dit forum het eens wil testen? :Big Grin: 
@Ed, er zal voor jou een iets minder warm plekje gereserveerd worden. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jan van Duren

moest jij geen rust houden!!!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> moest jij geen rust houden!!!!!!!!



Moet ik ook maar als je niet mag lezen, niet achter de pc mag zitten, geen TV mag kijken en geen fysieke inspanning mag verrichten kan ik je uit ervaring meedelen dat je je echt helemaal kapot verveeld. :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## jakobjan

En toch zou ik rust houden als ik jou was,  zo'n schudding (tja dat hersen verhaal moet eerst bewezen geacht worden  :Wink:  ) kan je later behoorlijk parten gaan spelen als er geen verplichte rust gehouden wordt.

Dus je MOET alles laten doen  :Smile:   niet te veel plotselinge bewegingen...  enzovoort enzovoort.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Moet ik ook maar als je niet mag lezen, niet achter de pc mag zitten, geen TV mag kijken en geen fysieke inspanning mag verrichten kan ik je uit ervaring meedelen dat je je echt helemaal kapot verveeld.



XLR'en solderen is mooie bezigheidstherapie...  :Big Grin: 
Om van verloopjes en aansluitpanelen nog maar te zwijgen.

----------


## AJB

> XLR'en solderen is mooie bezigheidstherapie... 
> Om van verloopjes en aansluitpanelen nog maar te zwijgen.



Misschien een flinke gitaarbak in elkaar knutselen?  :Big Grin:  Er was iets met oog om oog, tand om tand, gitaarbak om gitaarbak?

----------


## BJD

Als 'ie het zo goed weet zou je idd bijna verwachten dat je hem ook als tech kan boeken ja...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PeterZwart

****** wat een kl**tvi**l !! 

Volgens mij word het tijd om een website met blacklisted artiesten / bands te starten! :EEK!: 


A'fijn alle technici die dit forum lezen zullen deze gitaar-maloot vast niet meer willen voorzien van de 'hoognodige' faciliteiten.

----------


## flurk

Naar aanleiding van dit voorval moeten we misschien es een boompje opzetten over hoe je het best communiceert met de muzikanten. Ik heb gisteren ook een bijna aanvaring gehad met een toetsenist die ,naar mijn gevoel,niet op de juiste manier aangaf wat hij precies wilde en wat niet.Heb nog net een harde  confrontatie kunnen vermijden,maar dat heeft wel zijn stempel gezet op de rest van de crew en verdere verloop van het optreden.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien een flinke gitaarbak in elkaar knutselen?  Er was iets met oog om oog, tand om tand, gitaarbak om gitaarbak?



Ff opvullen met zwaar spul, Uranium ofzo?... LOL

Zoals ik al eerder zei : uitzieken en een goeie advocaat (letselschade specialist)  erop zetten. Je treft iemand nog steeds het hardste in zijn portemonnee...

----------


## nls-nls

Wat een kutstreek zeg!
En dan denk je dat je altijd maar blij kan zijn met zo'n leuke baan/hobby...

Hopelijk overkomt dit niemand meer! :Frown: 

sterkte man :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ff opvullen met zwaar spul, Uranium ofzo?... LOL
> 
> Zoals ik al eerder zei : uitzieken en een goeie advocaat (letselschade specialist)  erop zetten. Je treft iemand nog steeds het hardste in zijn portemonnee...



Wordt met man en macht aan gewerkt. :Wink:

----------


## Radar

_[QUOTE=PeterZwart;540346]****** wat een kl**tvi**l !!_ 

_Volgens mij word het tijd om een website met blacklisted artiesten / bands te starten!QUOTE]_

Gezien de kleur van de dader lijkt mij dit een beetje overbodig.
En om alle geruchten de kop in te drukken:
NEEN, het voorval heeft NIKS te maken met onderstaand topic!
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...rafpunten.html

----------


## ajdeboer

> En om alle geruchten de kop in te drukken:
> NEEN, het voorval heeft NIKS te maken met onderstaand topic!
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...rafpunten.html



Wat een verschrikkelijke humor zeg!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik heb het al eerder gemeld: Ik wil ook strafpunten uit kunnen delen :Mad:  :Wink: .

----------


## PeterZwart

> Wat een verschrikkelijke humor zeg!



Hij snapt hem pas echt!


A'fijn we zouden ervoor kunnen kiezen om onze dagelijkse uitrusting aan te passen?



Voordelen:
* Goed beschermd
* Donkere kleding
* Geen bier in je ogen
* Afweerscherm die je ook eventueel snel over de mixer kan leggen
* Minder last van tuig dat vervelend wil doen
* Communicatie systeem hoort ook al bij de uitrusting
* Multitools en dergelijke horen ook bij de uitrusting


Nadelen:
* Gewicht
* Geen zomer uitvoering qua kleding

----------


## daanos

Phoe ik lees het nu pas Heftig dit. Toch nog even mijn mening geven op dit schandalige voorval. Ten eerste beterschap MusicXtra Ik hoop dat je onderhand al weer een beetje aan het werk kan. 

Maar we kennen toch alle maal van die vervelende hobby muzikanten die denken dat ze heel goed zijn. Want ze treden wel 4 in de maand op. En  denken daarom alles te weten en vinden dat ze het recht hebben de Geluidsman de grond in te trappen(In dit geval letterlijk neerslaan). Ik ben zeker voor om te zorgen dat zit soort Hobby muzikanten te boycotten. :Embarrassment:

----------


## ajdeboer

> Hij snapt hem pas echt!



Dank je, Peter!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Heb jij niet iets luchtigers bij de hand qua kleding(iets met foto's op Hyves)?
Naast de techniek huren we dan kleding in bij jou, haha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## rdreiers

Misschien een verloop knutselen van cee rood (l1 op massa en l2 op kern) naar jack.

Hier meneer de veel te hard spelende gitarist, u gitaar kabel.

Even de hand op de snaren leggen dan steek ik de ander kant wel even is.

Zo klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.

Waar is de volgende gitarist.

Richard

----------


## som

Sow hee,

Te gek voor woorden dat je zoiets moet gebeuren,
Succes met je genezing en dat je er maar geen trauma aan overhoud.

Sterke met alles.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Maar was het nou een distortion of een wah-wah?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar was het nou een distortion of een wah-wah?



Ik riep WAH! toen ik viel en daarna was er behoorlijk wat distortion aan mijn hoofd dus jij mag het zeggen :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

> En toch zou ik rust houden als ik jou was,  zo'n schudding (tja dat hersen verhaal moet eerst bewezen geacht worden  ) kan je later behoorlijk parten gaan spelen als er geen verplichte rust gehouden wordt.



Als je nu al je reguliere klussen uitbesteedt, en dan die gederfde inkomsten verhaalt op meneer de veroorzaker van jouw 'arbeidsongeschiktheid'...

Als de platenmaatschappijen het kunnen, waarom wij dan niet?  :Wink:

----------


## Waldo De Berg Geit

Amai speciaal even een accountje aangemaakt om hier te reageren. Ik wens de TS veel sterkte en beterschap toe, alsook een gigantische vergoeding van de dader.   

Aan de dader wil ik even dit zeggen:

[LIST=1][*]Een inburgeringscursus zou zeker niet misstaan.[*]Mensen die reageren zoals jou "12kilo ijzer will do" zijn ronduit gespuis. In vlaanderen heet dat dan Crapuul.[*]Jij bent overduidelijk zo een van die vreemdelingen die hier wat het racisme komen aansporen. Zéér jammer voor degenen die dan wel hun best doen om zich aan te passen aan onze beschaving (beschaving is wel een woord dat je eens zal moeten googelen vrees ik). 

Ik heb overigens helemaal geen probleem met vreemdelingen, en evenmin met vlaams belangers (in't belgenlandje). Veel van die vlaams belangers stemmen op hun partij door de "vremde" die ze op de bus tegenkomen en degenen die in de steden rondhangen. Het is begrijpelijk dat ze dan racistisch worden. Dit zijn nu net degenen die profiteren van de maatschappij, mensen opzettelijk irriteren, niet werken, denken dat de wereld van hen is enz.
En JIJ beste dader, martin geloof ik?, JIJ bent er zo een! En het is jammer dat mensen racistische gedachten krijgen omdat de goeien zich kapot werken voor een redelijk loon en dat ook door de slechte naam die andere rasgenoten voor hen bezorgen.[*]Ik ben een mens van de gulden middenweg. Iedereen krijgt van mij een kans. Iedereen gelijkwaardig. Maar iemand dat iets doet gelijk jou zouden ze gelijk meteen zonder proces 15 jaar effectief bak moeten geven. Of -spijt me voor de racistisch lijkende opmerking, maar ze slaat enkel op rotzakken- gewoon berechtigd worden in je eigen land. Zo eentje waar je voor dat soort zaken levenslang konten neuken krijgt. 
Nogmaals: Enkel en alleen voor rotzakken. De mensen die hun best doen verdienen juist een keertje in goed daglicht komen te staan want ze worden steeds gelijk gesteld aan gespuis zoals die martin.[*]Voel je vooral niet beledigd... maar als dat wel zo is: Je kent het gezegde, waarheid kwetst.[/LIST]
MusicX pluim'em !  :Wink:  

Tschüss

----------


## AJB

By far het meest zinloze stuk tekst van afgelopen jaar... Buitengewoon slecht onderbouwd en niet ter zaken doende...

----------


## NesCio01

Wow MusicXtra,

Weekje weg en net terug lees ik dit.
Daarom dus behoorlijk laat, maar toch nog
een zeer gemeend: Beterschap.

Ik hoop dat je fysiek weer snel achter
de knoppen kunt staan en dat je het ook
achter je kunt laten.

Knap snel op!

grtz

----------


## allyouare

Ik kom net terug van vakantie en dan lees ik dit.
Ik ben er even stil van, dat dit gebeurd.
Heb zelf ook een aantal keer wat aan de stok gehad, maar ik heb nog niks tegen me kop aan gehad.

Als ik zo kijk naar alle links in dit topic merk ik dat martin niet meer in de band zit (gelukkig  :Embarrassment:  ).

de bbq, als die komt ben ik zeker aanwezig  :Smile: 

En beterschap musicXtra

Sander.

----------


## MusicXtra

Mensen, via deze weg allemaal bedankt voor de hartverwarmende berichten.
Het gaat alweer een stuk beter, denk dat ik met een goeie week weer volledig aan het werk kan.
Ik zal hier ter zijnertijd laten weten wat de uitkomst van de rechtszaak is. :Mad:

----------


## mhsounds

Goed nieuws  :Smile: 

Succes met de rechtszaak.

----------


## BJD

Kennelijk begint het normaal te worden?
nrc.nl - Binnenland - Directeur Kwakoe Festival aangevallen

----------


## MusicSupport

> Kennelijk begint het normaal te worden?
> nrc.nl - Binnenland - Directeur Kwakoe Festival aangevallen



Ik wou het net gaan posten...
SpitsNieuws : Directeur Kwakoe afgeranseld

Belachelijk. Gelijk blacklisten en financieel uit laten kleden door een advocatenteam; dit soort tokkies moeten het in hun portemonnee voelen aangezien dat het enige is waar ze voor leven...

Dit is het stelletje schurken in kwestie: http://fayalobiemusic.hyves.nl/

Daarnaast schijnt de directeur van het Kwakoe festival ook niet van zuiver gedrag te zijn (zie Google link); maar dat is nog steeds geen reden om iemand in elkaar te slaan. Speel dan gewoon niet op het festival als ze al eerder failliet zijn gegaan en fin. probs hebben.
http://www.google.nl/#hl=nl&source=h...3df928ef3df195

----------


## vester86

kwakoe festival??
't is eerder kwakkelfestival als ik het zo lees :+

----------


## mhsounds

Dus jongens even een shotgun afzagen voor de toekomst, dan past ie nog in je toolcase voor dit soort malloten...

----------


## jack

[FONT=Verdana]ho ho ho ho[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]wie is hier de schurk....[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]die directeur is een allesbehalve lief ventje. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Google is voor de grap..[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Dat soort mensen zijn er zowat in gespecialiseerd om in de slachtoffer rol te vallen zeker naar de pers toe. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Terwijl zij in veel gevallen de oplichters zijn....[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als band ben je mooi gen***d met dit soort organisatoren...[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]ps ik spreek uit ervaring[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][/FONT]

----------


## showband

*Ik vind geweld nooit te verantwoorden.*

Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat in sommige gevallen ik wel bereid ben geweest "meer schade aan een organisatie hun spullen toe te brengen dan het gage wat ze dreigden niet aan mij uit te gaan betalen"

Bij een cricketclub in den haag zuid bijvoorbeeld.

Die uitstraling heeft mij drie keer van een zepert afgehouden.
Nog in juli dit jaar bijna fulltime bezig geweest met de administratieve kant van een feest zeker te stellen voor mijn band. Daardoor WEL tussen de sets mijn geld rechtstreeks in de hand gehad. Waarna 4 weken later uit de krant blijkt dat er smeekbrieven met betalingsproblemen naar 32(!) leveranciers te zijn uitgegaan.

*Nogmaals fysiek geweld is nooit aan de orde.*
Bij betalingsproblemen af te wachten tot je een incassobureau op pad moet sturen raad ik echter ook niet aan. Het bedrag is meestal te klein, de moeite te groot. Dus boter bij de vis en daar nadrukkelijk op blijven staan is NIET vreemd.

Als jij als band gaat spelen op een festival die al drie keer wanbetaler is en een keer failliet is gegaan. Dan is dat niet slim maar degene die het wel doet onder voorbehoud van betaling vooraf.... die dan na het optreden slappe verhalen krijgt " ik heb het even niet liggen kom zo es terug"

Het verhaal hier is wel van een andere orde dan "ik vond je mix niet leuk <PETS>" Dat kun je gewoon met flink straffen en lik-op-stuk aanpakken.

*Die gasten die het deden moeten dus veroordeeld worden voor geweld. Mee eens.* Maar het feit dat de man zelf al jaren gemeenschapsgeld doet verdwijnen. En dan amateurs voor 50euro laat optreden en zelfs die 300 euro daarvoor bestemd *subsidiegeld* weigert uit te betalen. Laten we wel zijn. Als je dat al letterlijk jaren bij honderden slachtoffers doet, dan is het slachtofferverhaal wat hij ophangt stuitend.

STEM daarom eens niet zo uiterst rechts/links stomme nederlanders ***!  :Mad:  Dit geval los je niet op met veroordelingen. Dit los je op met een combinatie van preventie EN repressie. Hier is een zeer linkse hobby bij zeer rechtse geldscheppers tot bloei gekomen. Multicultifestivals met subsidigelden laten managen door schimmige stichtingsdirecteuren. De worst of both worlds.

----------


## MusicXtra

Op 4 november 11.40 uur aanstaande mag de dader zich voor de rechter in Utrecht verantwoorden.

----------


## geenstijl21

> Op 4 november 11.40 uur aanstaande mag de dader zich voor de rechter in Utrecht verantwoorden.



Dat is erg snel en hieruit maak ik op dat er geen transactievoorstel is gedaan. 

Je hebt best kans dat je nog opgeroepen wordt als getuige door de advocaat van de tegenpartij. Die willen natuurlijk de poten onder je stoel wegzagen.

Succes!

PS: Rechtzaken zijn voor het publiek vrij toegankelijk... dus maar een J&H Forum meeting plannen ;-)

----------


## Timo Beckman

Ik heb vorig jaar alle weekenden kwakoe gewerkt en dit jaar 1 . Daarna hoefde ik niet meer terug te komen daar ik het een en ander betreffende de organisatie heb gezegd tegen de organisatie .
De laatste druppel voor mij was dat toen ik bijna mijn bus uitgetrokken werd voor een robbertje vechten gelukkig net niet dus .
Toen ik bij de organisatie keet aan kwam om hier wat van te zeggen stonden daar een man of 20 beveiliging uit te "hijgen" van een opstootje terwijl op dat moment dus al het volk van het terein afkwam terwijl er auto's het terein op kwamen voor transport van oa. apperatuur gebruikt voor de optredende bandjes .
Het kwam er op neer dat ik mijn kop moest houden . Daarna was ik klaar met deze organisatie (en zij met mij dus).

----------


## axs

Ik lees door omstandigheden nu pas dit topic...
MusicXtra, beterschap man!!!

Grtz uit Belgie

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> PS: Rechtzaken zijn voor het publiek vrij toegankelijk... dus maar een J&H Forum meeting plannen ;-)



Of een videostream? DVD uitbrengen?
Bij aankoop van 5 DVD's gratis emmer popcorn.
Ben ontzettend benieuwd naar de afloop van dit verhaal. Ik hoop dat je je in het oordeel van de rechter kunt vinden. Succes!


Rob.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat is erg snel en hieruit maak ik op dat er geen transactievoorstel is gedaan. 
> 
> Je hebt best kans dat je nog opgeroepen wordt als getuige door de advocaat van de tegenpartij. Die willen natuurlijk de poten onder je stoel wegzagen.
> 
> Succes!
> 
> PS: Rechtzaken zijn voor het publiek vrij toegankelijk... dus maar een J&H Forum meeting plannen ;-)



Feit is dusdanig ernstig dat er echt geen transactievoorstel mogelijk is.
Ik ben ook al uitgenodigd voor de zitting.
Dei forum meeting is wel een goed plan, voor het gerechtsgebouw in Utrecht is een aardig pleintje waar wel een barbecue en een geluidsetje wel een plekje kan vinden. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Even een update: Aangezien ik steeds nog niet in staat ben om langer dan een kwartier iets te doen en vervolgens minimaal een half uur rust moet nemen maar weer naar de huisarts gegaan.
Daar ik ook steeds last heb van bloeduitstortingen onder mijn ogen heeft het er alle schijn van dat ik een scheur in mijn schedel heb opgelopen, komende dinsdag naar de neuroloog om uitsluitsel daarover te krijgen.
Al met al is de impact van dit gebeuren enorm, we zijn nu 5 weken verder en het moment dat ik weer 'normaal' kan functioneren lijkt nog niet in zicht.
Met dank aan de dader. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Sterkte Man.
Lijkt me trouwens wel een goed idee van die bqq :Smile:

----------


## 4AC

Ongelooflijk, een dergelijke tegenslag is wel het laatste waar je op zit te wachten.
Wederom sterkte!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## djspeakertje

Dat is inderdaad stevig kl*ten. 

Maargoed, er is nog een positief kantje: Je kan altijd nog fulltime luidsprekersysteemontwerper worden, blijkt wel uit overige forumactiviteiten. Alleen het bouwen wordt dan weer moeilijk...

Veel succes in de rechtszaal, en mocht het weer voldoende zijn voor een barbecue, dan ben ik er uiteraard bij :Wink: . (zijn er nog regels over geweld net ná de rechtszaak, vlak buiten het rechtsgebouw? Ik heb nog wel een brak mixertje liggen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )


Daan

----------


## mhsounds

> zijn er nog regels over geweld net ná de rechtszaak, vlak buiten het rechtsgebouw? Ik heb nog wel een brak mixertje liggen)
>  Daan



Nou hield ik de opmerking voor me, kwam toch mijn hippie kant naarboven...
Geweld zou niet gepast zijn...

Sander, sterkte...

----------


## jakkes72

Is er wellicht al een uitspraak gedaan door de rechterlijke macht?

----------


## stainz

@djspeakertje
Ik moet denken aan een filmpje met de titel "requiem for a mixer" waarin ze iets doen met een hijskraan en een grote livemixer..
maar geweld lijkt me niet gepast.

----------


## kewa

Mijn agenda zegt dat het vandaag de dag is dat MusicXtra in Utrecht bij de rechtbank is...

Succes!

----------


## showband

nou nou nou?

**pets* *boem* *knok** 

**pak aan, jij stomme chietaarischt!*?*

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RonaldH

Ben al vaker teleurgesteld in de rechtspraak, mag hopen dat dit zwaar bestraft wordt.

----------


## Ciaozdellacasa

Laten we flink hopen!

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag inderdaad bij de rechtbank geweest.
De dader (Libbe?) heeft een ietwat vreemde strategie gevolgd, hij vertelde dat hij aan het opruimen was en met een microfoonstatief zwaaide waar ik tegenaan ben gelopen. Dat ik daarbij gewond was geraakt en naar het ziekenhuis ben afgevoerd was hem allemaal ontgaan, dat is hem pas de volgende dag door de politie verteld.
De rechter kwam gelukkig niet uit een ei en prikte hier al snel doorheen, hij is veroordeeld tot een taakstraf van 120 uur, te vervangen door 60 dagen hechtenis en betaling van een schadevergoeding van totaal ongeveer € 1750,-.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En nog is deze straf te laag!
Alleen al omdat hij niet gewoon eerlijk bekent wat hij heeft gedaan. :Mad:

----------


## Gast1401081

mooi, ff wachten tot hij niet meer in beroep kan, en daarna de civiele claim, met alle overige kosten.

----------


## @lex

En dan nog maar wachten tot die schadevergoeding betaald wordt... Kan ook een heel langdurig proces worden. Hoop dat hij rap gaat betalen. Kan lastig worden aangezien zijn bandje een beetje uiteen is gevallen geloof ik? Hoop dat hij nog een 'overdag-baantje' had.

@lex

----------


## Gast1401081

een beetje deurwaarder maakt je het leven dan nog heel lang zuur.....

----------


## NesCio01

Hoi MX,

Ik ga ervan uit dat dit de strafzaak voor de rechtbank was?

Heb je contact met de OvJ? De OvJ heeft nl. ook 14 dagen
de tijd om in hoger beroep te gaan.
Als zij/hij dit wenselijk acht, of door het slachtoffer (jij)
hiertoe enigszins wordt gepusht, dan zal de zaak nogmaals
behandeld worden voor het gerechtshof.

Heeft de rechter nader bepaald over welke schadevergoeding
hij uitspraak heeft gedaan?
Als jij al weken niet werkt, dan kom je aan dit bedrag toch
aardig tekort?

Verder kun je altijd nog loonbeslag laten leggen, mits
de verdachte loon geniet.
Een deurwaarder biedt ckr ook uitkomst, maar die heeft
ook een factureringsprogramma.

Naast deze materiële benadering, wil ik ook de emotionele
kant niet onbetuigd laten:
Sterkte in en met alles, dat je maar snel fysiek en mentaal
mag opknappen!


ps: _was er een bbq op het penisplein? Shit, heb ik die gemist...._

----------


## renevanh

> Een deurwaarder biedt ckr ook uitkomst, maar die heeft
> ook een factureringsprogramma.



Een gerechtsdeurwaarder wordt door de veroordeelde bekostigd... niet betalen betekend dus meer betalen.

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik mis nog een vraag.

MX, kan jij je vinden in deze uitspraak?

----------


## MusicXtra

> MX, kan jij je vinden in deze uitspraak?



Ja en nee. Aan de ene kant had ik gehoopt op een celstraf van een maand of drie, aan de andere kant wist mijn advocaat me te vertellen dat het waarschijnlijk € 500, schade vergoeding zou worden en 60 uur taakstraf.
Uiteindelijk heb ik er wel een goed gevoel over, de rechter heeft uitgebreid tijd genomen voor de zaak en had haarfijn door hoe het in elkaar zat. Het OM eiste € 450,- schade vergoeding en 120 uur taakstraf en daar heeft de rechter dus nog een beetje meer van gemaakt.
Wat hem sterk aangerekend werd was dat hij zich geen moment om mij heeft bekommerd en ook later op geen enkele manier spijt tegen mij heeft betuigd.
Ik ben er ook zeker van dat, wanneer hij de verantwoording voor zijn daad op zich had genomen en niet zo'n lulverhaal had afgestoken, hij er met 60 uur taakstraf vanaf was gekomen.
Verder maakt een rechter ook wel een afweging van de kosten, een detentie kost al snel € 300,- per dag en niemand komt er eigenlijk beter uit.

----------


## Mark-LED

Ik vind dit eigenlijk een uitspraak van niks. De hechtenis en taakstraf laat ik me niet over uit, al is dit naar mijn mening wel erg weinig. Maar het schadebedrag vind ik er laag.

Inkomstenderving, materiële en immateriële schade, ziekenhuiskosten, smartengeld, etc.

Je zorgverzekering betaalt nu de ziekenhuiskosten die gemaakt zijn, maar als ze die kunnen verhalen op de tegenpartij dan willen ze dat maar al te graag doen. En wat te denken van je inkomstenderving? Misschien wel op langere termijn? Daar is nu geen rekening mee gehouden. Bij wie klop je aan als je over vijf jaar opeens chronische klachten krijgt?

Het gaat nog niet eens zozeer om het feit die gozer financieel uit te kleden, het gaat om waar je recht op hebt. Ik beschouw deze schadevergoeding als een lachertje in deze kwestie. Zo van "hier heb je wat centjes, en nou niet meer zeuren". Zorg je ook even voor een belastingverklaring? Zodat je het schadebedrag niet als inkomsten op hoeft te geven.

----------


## MusicXtra

We zijn er nog niet, dit was slechts het strafrechtelijke deel van de zaak, wat nu nog volgt is het civielrechtelijke deel, daarin ga ik gederfde inkomsten claimen en die zijn aardig opgelopen.
Wel ben ik het helemaal met je eens dat het bedrag, in verhouding tot het leed, nergens op lijkt, 6 weken niet functioneren met alle pijn en ellende erbij wil ik voor het tienvoudige van dat bedrag echt niet nog een keer meemaken.
Helaas is het NL rechtssysteem daar erg soft in, kan ik me heel erg over opwinden maar schiet ik toch echt niets mee op.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Toch goed om te horen dat het uberhaupt tot een veroordeling is gekomen en meneer even op de blaren moet zitten.. het recht in NL is nog nooit geweest dat er rechtvaardiging plaatsvind en dat zal ook nooit gebeuren... of de doodstraf moet weer worden ingevoerd... en dan nog..!

Over getalletjes enz kun je het lang hebben... het kan het hele verhaal iets wat verzachten... er vind immers derving plaats... de leed die er mee is aangedaan zal er echter niet om veranderen.

Toch top van meerdere mensen dat het tot een redelijk positieve afloop is gekomen, MX, je bent alweer vollop aan het werk lees en zie ik hier op het forum.. de dader is terecht gesteld en moet zich verantwoorden.

Het kan hier in NL namelijk ook heel anders..
Heb zelf nog wel een voorval wat nog steeds niet is opgelost en waarschijnlijk niet gaat gebeuren. Puur uit kosten overwegingen, moeite die gedaan moet worden door mensen die "niet willen" werken heb ik wel eens het idee.
De dader is met naam en toenaam bekend, woont echter niet in Nederland, is er wel regelmatig te vinden.. (kijk op zn website en je weet waar meneer draait) 

In de aangifte en opmaak snachts is duidelijk omschreven.. (schwere Korperverletzung)  het is niet niks om weg te moeten duiken nadat je een schop in je rug hebt gekregen want die mafketel rijdt met volle vaart achteruit.

Het Nederlands recht vind echter de kosten te groot icm de zaak. Nu kan er nog wel een andere procedure worden gestart maar dat wordt mij gewoon afgeraden, weer uit kosten overwegingen.  triest triest.

Erg goed om te horen dat er af en toe wel mafketels worden gepakt en terecht worden gesteld.  MX succes met de verdere afhandeling.

----------


## salsa

Mensen die bewust fout zijn mogen wat mij betreft best op een openbaar gepubliceerde artikel geplaatst worden met naam en toenaam.

Gaat om gewelds delicten, wel te verstaan, op de werkvloer..

Dave

----------


## rick1993

@Salsa: mee eens, wat een lage straf dit..

MusicXtra sterke ermee.

----------

